# 10 Channel audio interface. Is there any?



## StabMe (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey,

In the middle of a sophisticated car-pc build and it seems that i will need 10 channels of audio to fully implement what i have planned. I do have MOTU 828 MKII which i planned to use, but it only has 8 output channels. I can buy another one and stack them which will give me 16 channels, kinda overkill. Thus, i am in a search of a nice value for money wise 10 channel usb/firewire soundcard. 

Is there such a thing?


----------



## StabMe (Nov 17, 2011)

2mod: sorry, made a post without realizing that i have asked this question before in this same forum. Please, delete.


----------

